# coyote tournament?



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

sure


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Not really that many around my are but sure I'll join. Can we enter ones we catch in traps? Can we enter ones from this year? or do we only count the ones we get when we start the tournament?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> sure


ur not allowed jk


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

im in


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Not really that many around my are but sure I'll join. Can we enter ones we catch in traps? Can we enter ones from this year? or do we only count the ones we get when we start the tournament?


just when the tournament starts and just hunting not all of us trap


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

start date is saturday and outdoorsman3 is in


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

I R in.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Teams??


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

team 1
ohiobuckboy65
[email protected]
hunter-4-life
team 2
huntingfishing
WUAnonymous
60Xbowhunter
team 3
OHmathewskid15
outdoorkid1
outdoorsman3
these are just for now 9 team limit (which i doubt we'll get to) sign ups till next saturday tournament starts tomorrow


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok sounds good! We have to post a pic of us and the coyotes we shoot am i correct??


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im in


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in!!! (if it's not to late)


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

hunter-4-life said:


> Ok sounds good! We have to post a pic of us and the coyotes we shoot am i correct??


yeah you dont need a weapon in the pic though


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> I'm in!!! (if it's not to late)


you and deerhunter 13 are on team 4


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Sing me up man.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Sing me up man.


team 4


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> just when the tournament starts and just hunting not all of us trap


dang, thats where I get most of mine. Maby not all of us hunt :dontknow: jk that will work.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> yeah you dont need a weapon in the pic though


Oh ok


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I am in


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> you and deerhunter 13 are on team 4


 Ok, so what is the scoring method? And do you get more points for coyotes shot with a bow? Should each team have a team thread?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Ok, so what is the scoring method? And do you get more points for coyotes shot with a bow? Should each team have a team thread?


25 points a dog and no same points for bow and gun and yeah each team should have there own thread


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

team 1
ohiobuckboy65
[email protected]
hunter-4-life
team 2
huntingfishing
WUAnonymous
60Xbowhunter
team 3
OHmathewskid15
outdoorkid1
outdoorsman3
team 4
deerhunter 13 
thehunter831
.22outdoorsman
team 5
hunterGL
thescout


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I'd like to sign up for this one...planned on doing some predator hunting anyway!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> 25 points a dog and no same points for bow and gun and yeah each team should have there own thread


Alright, thanks for setting this up. should we just pm you to enter a coyote? or how does that work?


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> Alright, thanks for setting this up. should we just pm you to enter a coyote? or how does that work?


Someone on your team will start a thread and when ever you get one (or say 5) you take a pic and post them to that thread. (i think thats how it works :s)


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

hunter-4-life said:


> Someone on your team will start a thread and when ever you get one (or say 5) you take a pic and post them to that thread. (i think thats how it works :s)


yep


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

im in. Dont know how many ill kill but ill try


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

arhoythunter and nehunter22 on team 5


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

is there an age limit im 29 if not im in going out in the am we got snow the other day


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm OUT! But if someone wants to come down here and shoot the yotes we got, y'all are more than welcome!! I can hear them barkin and howlin now! Haha


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

bowkill82 said:


> is there an age limit im 29 if not im in going out in the am we got snow the other day


yeah under 18 sorry


----------



## Herterskid (Nov 17, 2011)

Im in and it says I'm 18 or something on my profile but that's cause I messed it up I'm only 14


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

Herterskid said:


> Im in and it says I'm 18 or something on my profile but that's cause I messed it up I'm only 14


team 5


----------

